# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kağıttan Kaplanlar ve Tırmık Atan Kediler

## bozok

*Kağıttan Kaplanlar ve Tırmık Atan Kediler*



Süheyl Batum'un TSK hakkında başlattığı *"kağıttan kaplan"* tartışması, medyanın her kanadında genişleyerek tartışılmaya devam ediliyor. 

Milli vicdanın vazgeçilmez ve tartışılmaz mukaddeslerinden olan bu *"ocak"* hakkında Batum'un sözleri ile başlayan bu tartışma, her şey bir yana, bu ocak hakkında ne düşündükleri herkesce malÃ»m olan kimi siyasi zevatın eline, sözde yeni bir koz(!) daha vermiş oldu. Her fırsatta bu kurumu, sırf *"Mustafa Kemal'in ordusudur"* diyerek yıpratmayı kendilerine vazife edinenler, başlatılan bu tartışma ile ne olduysa, şimdi birdenbire askeri savunmaya(!) soyunur oldular. 

Liberal Demokrasilerin vazgeçilmez şiarlarından biri olan *"dokunulmadık hiç bir kişi ve kurum kalmasın!"* anlayışı ile millet nezdinde itibarı olan ne kadar milli sembol, kurum, sağ ya da ölmüş kişi varsa, *"tartışıyoruz işte!"* denilerek, arsızca ve alenen *"taciz"* edilirken, buna bıyık altından gülüp, el altından destek verenlerin, şimdi aynı arsızlıkla, bir çirkef haline getirdikleri kendi siyaset sofralarına bu durumu meze yapmaya kalkışmalarını anlamakta zorlanmıyoruz da*, "hırsızın suçluluğu kadar"*, malına sahip çıkamayan mal sahiplerinin *"suçluluğu"* sorgulanınca, düşünmeden feveran edip ortaya atılanların durumunu anlamakta doğrusu çok zorluk çekiyoruz. Tamam, kol kırılsın ama yen içinde kalsın, diyorsunuz da, derdimiz, çabamız; o kol bir daha kırılmasın, kırıldı ise de bir an önce tedavi edilsin de, kangren olmasın diyedir.

*"Milletin hakkına sahip çıksınlar"* diye kendilerine makam, mevkii verilenlerin, bu makam ve mevkilerinden dolayı kendilerini milletlerine değil de başkalarına karşı mesÃ»l hissediyor olmaları, sonuçları ile ortada var olan bir durum olarak aşikarane karşımızda dururken, ne yapmalıydık? Milletin ve cumhuriyetin, huzur ve sükÃ»n içinde varlığını sürdürmesinde, yegane teminat olan bir kurumunun en tepesinde yer alan *"amir"* kadrolar, milletin kendilerine olan güvenini sarsacak davranışlar göstermeye başlamışlar ise, bu zihin bulanıklığını gidermek için şu iki sorunun millet nezdinde derhal açıklığa kavuşturulması gerekmez mi?..

1- Gerek 12 Eylül darbesi ve gerekse 28 şubat Muhtırası gibi diğer darbe ve muhtıraların, kimlerin amacına hizmet için yapıldığı her geçen gün daha bir iyi anlaşılırken, bütün bu işleri yapan zevat, nasıl olmuş da bu şerefli ordunun en üst kademelerine kadar, kim ya da kimlerin hangi desteği ve kararı ile ve ordumuzun hangi kriterlerine dayandırılarak *"tırmandırılmış"*tır?..

2- üocuklarımızı, milli güvenliğimiz için seve seve, davullarla zurnalarla emirlerine emanet ettiğimiz bu şerefli ordunun, *"kavi, zeki ve çevik"* komutanlarına ne olmuştur da, kendi emekli ya da muvazzaf silah arkadaşlarının birer *"adi suçlu"* gibi, apar topar evlerinden ve lojmanlarından alınıp götürülmelerine ses çıkaramamışlardır? Ne olmuştur da, milletin mahremiyeti ile eşdeğer olan o mahrem odalara paldır küldür girilmesine öylece boyun bükmüşlerdir? Onları bile, bütün bunların karşısında boyun bükmeye mecbur edecek kadar *"büyük"* olan sebep ya da güç her ne ve her kim ise, neden bunu açık yüreklilikle milletleri ile paylaşmamışlardır?

*"Hukuki sürece saygılı olmak ve sabırla(!) sonucunu beklemek",* her ne kadar kulağa hoş gelse de, deve misali, doğru bir tarafı olmayan ve yeryüzünde mevcut hiç bir demokratik hukuk düzenine uymayan bir hukuk(!) anlayışı ile ve *"sehven"* dosyalara konmuş dellilerle, yıllardır *"tutuklu olarak"* yargılanan, bu arada kimisi intihar eden, kimisi hasta düşen, kimisi göz göre göre ölmeye terkedilen, asker-sivil bir çok Türk vatandaşının, adeta bir torbaya doldurulur gibi cezaevlerine doldurulması, binlerce sayfalık iddianamelerle yıllar boyu sürecek mahkemelere* "mahkÃ»m"* edilmeleri ve esasen, bu yolla zaten cezalandırılıyor olmaları, bu malÃ»m zevat vicdanında, hakikaten hala *"saygı"* uyandırmaya devam edebiliyorsa, bize de; *"herkes saygı duyduğu şeyler kadar saygıya layıktır"* deyip, (bütün bu olup bitenlerin cevabını duymak hakkımız saklı kalmak kaydıyla), bu meseleye noktayı koymak düşüyor!

*A. Hüsnü SEZGİN* / SİYASETİMİLLİYE / 9 şubat 2011

----------

